#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 泡棉哪裡買? (已解決)

## 蒼月

泡棉哪裡買?

好吧
我眼殘

爬文爬好久
卻啥都沒看清楚[被打

請好心人士告訴我泡棉哪裡買Q口Q
我好想在12月中把獸裝完成
我要把頭做出來啦
嗚嗚嗚 



```
問題已經獲得解決，代為修改文章主題。

樂園巡守   那岐
```

----------


## 呆虎鯨

先去書局問看看吧？
　　如果都沒有人提出問題來的話
　　應該不難買到＠＠

　　書局沒有的話，就去專賣美術用品的店找
　　一定會有
　　地點的話ｇｏｏｇｌｅ一下應該就可以了

----------


## 狐狸

泡棉嗎~
隨然說在台灣實際上沒找過,在台中的話我是知道有一了兩間專門做沙發的店
他們有很多廢泡棉XD 不知道可不可以要免費..
但是都是一塊一塊很厚的泡棉...

基本上我猜特力屋有賣,因為泡棉是裝潢時,貼在牆壁中間隔熱用的隔熱材質
台灣我沒找過,但是日本有很多很像特力屋的店他們都有賣...所以推測特力屋也有
(B&Q 特力屋是專賣建材和家庭用品的大賣場)
另外五金行也可以看看

台北的話可以去台北車站附近的華陰街看看 那裏有專賣泡棉的店
但是泡棉有分很多種,例如密度比較高比較硬的,或者是隔音用的泡棉..應該就很貴
買最便宜的就夠了

另外買的泡棉厚度盡量在1.5公分左右就好了,太薄頭的骨架會太軟太厚會很難做造型
頭會很大

----------


## 蒼月

感謝告知
有空會去台火找找的XD
B&Q啊!?
這倒是挺棒的
我都沒想到呢
萬分感謝!

----------


## 狐狸

據說有人去找過B＆Q了....沒賣= =
木材都有賣了......建材要用的隔熱泡棉怎麼沒有咧....

----------


## Panzerfaust

冷凍器材或冷氣材料行也有喔
雖然規格比較不全.
但.包在布裡.有差別嗎?

我是去新竹的"冷豐企業"問的
他們稱之"保溫板"
就我所問的
厚的.約一米乘兩米半.約三公分厚.賣600
薄的.應該也是這尺寸.但多薄.我就不知道了.350
他們好像還可以幫你裁的樣子....

還有賣黑色的海棉

----------


## makototsai

在台北的話就來這一家吧`

▌泰聖海綿塑膠有限公司	

地址：台北市大同區太原路82號1樓

我的所有泡棉和發泡材料都是在這邊買的歐``

----------


## 蒼月

> 在台北的話就來這一家吧`
> 
> ▌泰聖海綿塑膠有限公司	
> 
> 地址：台北市大同區太原路82號1樓
> 
> 我的所有泡棉和發泡材料都是在這邊買的歐``


喔喔!連地址都有耶!
太棒了
OK!OK!
我有空一定會去的啦![開心
謝謝QWQ+

----------


## 狐狸

做頭3cm還是太厚了
我覺得1.5左右最實用

至於做肌肉和腳指的話 就看個人了~

----------


## 狼尾

嗯~麻煩一下
請問台北縣哪裡有賣@@''
能在細一點的就是新莊
特力屋居然沒有=w=''

----------


## 修諾斯

泡棉的話

在北車附近的一條街叫華陰街是專門在麥速嬌製品的

可以去yahoo地圖一下

因為我不太會形容怎麼走XD

那邊很多塑膠製品店，跟老闆說你要泡棉就可以了

----------


## lion

1.書店...找手工藝的書 
不幸的是通常百書而無一用
或許美術材料可以讓你有些概念

2.水電行 如果老闆有做冷氣或隔熱
走幾步路去看看


3.新莊一帶..也許IEKA有什麼奇蹟商品可以用
順便吃吃那裡的霜淇淋與熱狗 加起來不超過50元

----------


## q740405

本身自己住台中縣..要找泡棉..基本上不會去購買中盤商..如果是去自產自銷的工廠就好了..以下是中部泡棉工廠...抱歉目前只知道這幾家
永春泡棉行
台中縣大里市元堤路2段72號 04-24068348

喬騰泡棉(有)
台中縣大里市元堤路2段72號 04-24060665

東光泡棉廠
台中縣東勢鎮東關路564號之3 04-25874561

台晶企業(有)
台中市西屯區天水西二街2號 04-23131699

大和泡綿(股)
台中市南屯區工業二十五路22號 04-23591406

正豐泡棉工業社
台中縣霧峰鄉民生路158巷3號 04-23308215

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 本身自己住台中縣..要找泡棉..基本上不會去購買中盤商..如果是去自產自銷的工廠就好了..以下是中部泡棉工廠...抱歉目前只知道這幾家
> 永春泡棉行
> 台中縣大里市元堤路2段72號 04-24068348
> 
> 喬騰泡棉(有)
> 台中縣大里市元堤路2段72號 04-24060665
> 
> 東光泡棉廠
> 台中縣東勢鎮東關路564號之3 04-25874561
> ...


話說...想請問
這些都是工廠吧?
直接一個人去買些零碎泡棉會很突兀嗎@@?
先謝了~

----------


## 狐狸

打電話去問問看吧?

我你想要厚度幾公分的普通泡棉,幾公尺(幾百公分)乘以幾公尺的泡棉有沒有再賣
但是泡綿又有分好幾種..
一般拿來做毛毛的泡棉,以硬軟度來表達的話
可以從電話跟對方說你是要用來包裝東西用的就OK了吧!

話說回來,如果是要削頭部骨架的話,或許硬一點的泡棉會比較好...........

----------


## 諾藍

看了一下發現...

這些都在北部&中部阿~...

不知道南部有沒有獸知道哪邊有在賣的...

小的是住在屏東的~...

可以的話竟量在高雄或屏東...Q廿Q"...

不過還是先去書店找找看好了...

南部書局找的到機會應該不大...ˊˇˋ...

""一起壓""(英文不會拼)高雄有一間但是最近沒空去阿~~~...

所以想就近在屏東看看有沒有...

不知道有沒有獸知道的~...

((去書局""翻""店中...

----------


## 狐狸

最近一直有人再問我泡棉哪裡買? 怎麼買? 這個行不行那個行不行的....

我沒有在台灣買過我怎麼知道!!!!!!!!

泡棉這種東西不像香雞排一樣到處都有再賣，屬於特殊材料，所以請賣力一點去找
多多請教google大神


泡棉
就是泡棉! 什麼海綿.EPE.EPE板.積層板.保溫板.珍珠板.魚板...都不是!


外觀長的像這樣 基本上有白色(比較便宜) 或黑色 粉紅色



或者是這樣





泡棉屬於土木工建築材料，用來隔音隔熱用的
或是美術工藝類別的商品，所以請放棄網路拍賣，書局和文具行，生鮮超市
手工藝，藝術行還有一點點可能行會有再賣...


所以我建議跟q740405大大一樣，上網搜尋找泡棉工廠
嘴巴長在身上，請打電話去問看看有沒有再賣

作獸裝用到的泡棉約1.5cm~2cm厚度為佳
大概一次賣一捆都會是100cmX 90cm大小?
普通用量大蓋一捆半可以做出一件獸裝

泡棉有好幾種密度和類型，密度越高就越硬，作獸裝時需要用到軟的泡棉，就是最普通的泡棉!! 但是普通泡棉有多軟? 你家客廳的沙發裡面裝的就是泡棉了 壓看看他有多軟吧!


所以當你打電話去賣的公司時，先問他有沒有賣泡棉，可不可以買少量的
先問他有賣多厚的，大小如何

泡棉有好幾種密度和類型，
所以當他問你密度或軟硬，泡棉類型時，你跟他講你要做玩具用的，軟度跟普通沙發用或者是建築會拿來牆壁間隔熱 的一樣，這樣跟廠商形容他們就會知道了....


就是這樣~

----------


## 艾維亞特

> 在台北的話就來這一家吧`
> 
> ▌泰聖海綿塑膠有限公司	
> 
> 地址：台北市大同區太原路82號1樓
> 
> 我的所有泡棉和發泡材料都是在這邊買的歐``


被你推薦之後也跑到那裡去看...
老闆人真好XD(無誤
昨天才從老闆手中帶走7片泡棉+一大袋保麗龍球0.0(拿去填充用)
雖然我也還算是新手，不過老闆的態度真的很棒XD挺推薦的喔~
不過不知道行情算不算貴就是了

我是買黑色，就像狐狸第一張照片裡的那種@@

老闆那裡有各式各樣不同的厚度和密度喔~
有軟到疊個十片也能照凹不誤的，也有硬到比硬式菜瓜布還硬接近磚頭的@@
顏色的話，黑色居多，不限於平面，但是我們如果要做的話也只需要平面就夠了吧？
另外，那裡還有賣各種不同的皮質表面喔~有看到金/銀/黃/藍/綠龍鱗面等等XD
那裡也有賣更硬的EVA，不過我沒買就是了(要用的話家裡一堆......)

----------


## Amy

下次再有需要泡棉，可以找我哦。QQ834250349.




> 泡棉哪裡買?
> 
> 好吧
> 我眼殘
> 
> 爬文爬好久
> 卻啥都沒看清楚[被打
> 
> 請好心人士告訴我泡棉哪裡買Q口Q
> ...

----------

